# كيــــــف تعبـــــر عــــن غضبـــك؟



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_سـؤال _
_كيـف تعبــر عن عضبـك ؟؟_
_1- الصراخ_
_2- الضرب _
_3- التكسير _
_4- الابتسامة _
_5- النـــوم _
_6-البكــاء _
_7- الصمــت _
_8- شيئاً آخر _

_فى انتظار مشاركاتكم _​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع حلو يا كوكو

انا احيانا بعيط

واحيانا بفضل الصمت لانه هيكون اريح من اي رد فعل ممكن اندم عليه بعدين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_ربنا يبعد عنك اى عضب يا روزى_
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## انريكي (21 أبريل 2011)

_- الصمــت
اختار الصمت عشان مش اجرح ناس في الكلام
موضوع في منتهى الروعة
الرب يباركك
 _


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

البكاء لوحدي

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _كيـف تعبــر عن عضبـك ؟؟_
> _5- النـــوم _
> 
> _7- الصمــت _​





KOKOMAN قال:


> ​





KOKOMAN قال:


> ​




*ميرسي ليك كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> _- الصمــت_
> _اختار الصمت عشان مش اجرح ناس في الكلام_
> _موضوع في منتهى الروعة_
> _الرب يباركك_


 
_تمام يا انريكى ربنا يبعد عنك الغضب _
_ميررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> البكاء لوحدي
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع


 
_ميررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي ليك كوكو​*




_ميررسى على مرورك يا مايكل _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

7- الصمــت 

لأن غيرذلك لا توجد حلول

شكرا جدااا لروعه الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راشي (29 أبريل 2011)

*غالبا بيكون البكاء ولو ان دا في اغلب الاحيان بيتفهم علي انه ضعف بس صعب جدا التحكم في الدموع

شكرا علي الموضوع المميز دا*


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2011)

_- الابتسامة_

_ الصمــت_


_شكرا للموضوع_

_+++_​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

الصمت  
ده احسن حاجه طبعا
عشان المشكله ما تكبرش
شكرا  كوكو


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 أبريل 2011)

صمتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*

 الصمــــــــــــــــــــــــت


  يستفزوكـ لتخرج أسوأ ما فيك ثم يقولون...هذا "انت"
ففى تلك اللحظه اصمت فصمتك قادر على الرد عليهم

ميرسى يا كوكو لطرحك للموضوع المييز
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## mena nagy (29 أبريل 2011)

- التكسير ده نادر جدا ان مكنش من المستحيل انى الجأ اليه 
4- الابتسامة مش مع كل الناس لان فى ناس بتفهمها باستفزاز 
6-البكــاء بيحصل لما بكون خلاص هنفجر من كتر الظلم فبخرج الطاقه المكبوته فى البكاء وبعدها بستريح
7- الصمــت ده فى الغالب اللى بستخدمة فى حياتى عموما وخصوصا مع الست الوالدة لان الست الوالدة من النوع اللى بيحب يجر كلام وترمى كلام عشان تنرفز اللى قدامها وتخرجه عن شعورة بأى طريقه وبأبشع الكلمات 
من الاخر هترد عليها هترد عليك الافضل انك تسكت خاااااالص وتمتص غضبها او تغيب عن نظرها


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

_7- الصمــت _
*افضل حل*

*شكرا ع الموضوع*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 مايو 2011)

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــصمت والنوم*
​


----------



## ارووجة (7 مايو 2011)

الصمت والبكاء لوحدي والرسم
شكرا الك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

راشي قال:


> *غالبا بيكون البكاء ولو ان دا في اغلب الاحيان بيتفهم علي انه ضعف بس صعب جدا التحكم في الدموع
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع المميز دا*


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا راشى _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> _- الابتسامة_​
> 
> _الصمــت_​
> 
> ...


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا أمير _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

netta قال:


> الصمت
> ده احسن حاجه طبعا
> عشان المشكله ما تكبرش
> شكرا كوكو


 
_فعلا هو أفضل حل _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا نيتا  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> صمتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ميرنا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*الصمــــــــــــــــــــــــت*_​
> 
> _*يستفزوكـ لتخرج أسوأ ما فيك ثم يقولون...هذا "انت"*_
> _*ففى تلك اللحظه اصمت فصمتك قادر على الرد عليهم*_​
> ...


 
_كلام صح 100%_
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا  هيرو  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

mena nagy قال:


> - التكسير ده نادر جدا ان مكنش من المستحيل انى الجأ اليه
> 4- الابتسامة مش مع كل الناس لان فى ناس بتفهمها باستفزاز
> 6-البكــاء بيحصل لما بكون خلاص هنفجر من كتر الظلم فبخرج الطاقه المكبوته فى البكاء وبعدها بستريح
> 7- الصمــت ده فى الغالب اللى بستخدمة فى حياتى عموما وخصوصا مع الست الوالدة لان الست الوالدة من النوع اللى بيحب يجر كلام وترمى كلام عشان تنرفز اللى قدامها وتخرجه عن شعورة بأى طريقه وبأبشع الكلمات
> من الاخر هترد عليها هترد عليك الافضل انك تسكت خاااااالص وتمتص غضبها او تغيب عن نظرها


 
_كلامك جميل _
_الصمت هو أفضل حل _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا مينا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> _7- الصمــت_
> *افضل حل*
> 
> *شكرا ع الموضوع*


 
_صح _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا أنجيلا  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *الـــــــــــــــــــــــــصمت والنوم*​


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا بنت موسى  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> الصمت والبكاء لوحدي والرسم
> شكرا الك


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ارووجة  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2011)

بتعصب  و اصرخ اقول اااااااااااااااااااه بأعلى صوتى


----------



## zezza (14 يوليو 2011)

*بتنرفز و بقلب على الوش الخشب 
لا بطيق نفسى ولا الناس بطيقنى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

الصمت والعياط ده كان تعبيري في الاول
لكن مع كثرة الحزن والتعب الواحد بقى مش مستحمل
والتعب النفسي بيغير حاجات كتيره في شخصية البنيادم
فبقت بعبر بالصراخ وده مداايقني جداا وبحاول اتغلب عليه
 لانو مش حاجه كويسه
شكرا اخي ع الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (15 يوليو 2011)

الصمت  او البكاء  او النوم 
موضوع جميل يا كوكو


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

الصمت مع الابتسامة 
بس اللي بيعمل كدة بيتوجع اكتر 
لان اللي بيغضب بيحتاج يخرج غضبه ده في حاجة 

موضوع عسووووووووووووووووول خالص ربنا معاك 
و يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## soso a (15 يوليو 2011)

الابتسامه 
الصمت 
ميرسى ليك كوكو مان 
موضوع جميل ​ 

_
 _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> بتعصب و اصرخ اقول اااااااااااااااااااه بأعلى صوتى


 
_ربنا يبعد عنك أى غضب _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم  
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *بتنرفز و بقلب على الوش الخشب *
> *لا بطيق نفسى ولا الناس بطيقنى *


 
_احم احم _
_ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف ههههههه _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم  
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الصمت والعياط ده كان تعبيري في الاول
> لكن مع كثرة الحزن والتعب الواحد بقى مش مستحمل
> والتعب النفسي بيغير حاجات كتيره في شخصية البنيادم
> فبقت بعبر بالصراخ وده مداايقني جداا وبحاول اتغلب عليه
> ...


 

_ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يافندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> الصمت او البكاء او النوم
> موضوع جميل يا كوكو


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ميرو _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> الصمت مع الابتسامة ​
> بس اللي بيعمل كدة بيتوجع اكتر
> لان اللي بيغضب بيحتاج يخرج غضبه ده في حاجة ​
> موضوع عسووووووووووووووووول خالص ربنا معاك
> ...


 
_عندك حق _
_بس أحياناً الصمت بيكون أفضل وسيله_
_ علشان مانخسرش حد _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا موكى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الابتسامه​
> الصمت
> ميرسى ليك كوكو مان
> موضوع جميل ​​


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا سوسو _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## white.angel (15 يوليو 2011)

*اعبر عن غضبى ... *
*بالجرى ... *
*اقطع اكتر من 10 كم فى اقل من ساعه الاربع وانا غاضبه .. *​


----------



## مسرة (15 يوليو 2011)

*انا لما بعصب غالبا صمت ..دموع..نوم*
*بس في الايام دي مش بسكت*
*بقيت اتكلم*
*لما اكون عصبيه و اتكلم مش بجرح انما *
*بقول الحاجه الي جرحاني و الي معصباني *
*لان بحس ان ده هو احسن وقت اقول الي حاسه بيه مش ينفع اأجله*
*بس دايما في عصبيتي بتحكم في كل كلماتي و مش بكسر بحد ابدا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اعبر عن غضبى ... *​
> *بالجرى ... *
> *اقطع اكتر من 10 كم فى اقل من ساعه الاربع وانا غاضبه .. *​


 
_أغرب أجابه سمعتها 
طيب وبعديها الغضب بيقل او بينتهى؟؟ 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *انا لما بعصب غالبا صمت ..دموع..نوم*
> *بس في الايام دي مش بسكت*
> *بقيت اتكلم*
> *لما اكون عصبيه و اتكلم مش بجرح انما *
> ...


 
_جميل جدا انك تتكلمى بحذر وقت العصبيه 
علشان مانجرحش حد 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مسرة 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## white.angel (18 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _أغرب أجابه سمعتها
> طيب وبعديها الغضب بيقل او بينتهى؟؟
> ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


*بعدها انا شخصياً بنتهى ...*
*كل الطاقه المختزنه بداخلى بكون خرجتها ... ووجهتها توجيه ايجابى ... بس لا انصح احد بممارسة هذا النوع من الرياضه .. لانه **مميت **مش بس **مرهق** وخصوصاً للمبتدأين .. انا بعد كدة بنام فتره طووووويله ... وبقوم ناسيه كل شئ .. يعنى رنيو لحالتى كلها ... *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *بعدها انا شخصياً بنتهى ...*
> *كل الطاقه المختزنه بداخلى بكون خرجتها ... ووجهتها توجيه ايجابى ... بس لا انصح احد بممارسة هذا النوع من الرياضه .. لانه **مميت **مش بس **مرهق** وخصوصاً للمبتدأين .. انا بعد كدة بنام فتره طووووويله ... وبقوم ناسيه كل شئ .. يعنى رنيو لحالتى كلها ... *​


 
_بعد الشر يا فندم _
_بس طريقه حلوه لما الواحد يجرى ويرجع ينام ويصحى نسى كل شىء مضايقه بجد ممتاز جدا _
_هبقى اجربها بجد بس مش عايز غضب هههههه _
_ميرررسى على مرورك وعلى المعلومه الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ملاك السماء (19 يوليو 2011)

*دائما التزم الصمت و الجأ الى الصلاه و احيانا ابكي من لعدم معرفتي ماذا افعل في محنتي فادعو الرب ان يهون عليا محنتي و يساعدني ان اتخطاها بسلام ...*


----------



## girgis2 (19 يوليو 2011)

*ياعم الواحد هيغضب على آيه ولا آيه بس

مبقتش فارقة
*​


----------



## bob (20 يوليو 2011)

*هو انا بعبر عن غضبي بحاجتين
1- الصمت
2- بكشر تكشيره مش حلوة خالص يعني ههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2011)

_انا بقى بعبر عن غضبى _
_بالأسف ثم الصمت ثم الرحيل _​


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

*الصمت والبكاء​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يوليو 2011)

فى حالة الغضب عليك ان تسيطر على نفسك حتى لا تعمل اشياء تندم عليها


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

الصمت والنوم


----------

